# Welcome to DIY at APC



## panaque (Jan 21, 2004)

Hi all new members. I just wanted to let you all know that we are pleased to have you here. This forum is intended to answer any questions on making equipment yourself. Please feel free to ask any questions on making anything for your tanks, plants, or hardware. And if you have references to things you have engineered yourself please feel free to share them as well. Thanks!


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

Thanks, Panaque. Cute picture, is that a picture of you? :wink:


----------

